# C-Project



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Third brother of my 50cm (19.6') previous builds.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/74371-project.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/77026-b-project.html

This one is rather simple.










My standart 50см (19.6') cude tank.










EpiWeb siliconed to the walls. 
Nothing special, i just plan Ficus to overcome it.




























Black aquarium gravel between front glass & EpiWeb.



















Planting.




























Sapucuja shells are are so sapucuja. 




























Small shells.




























Bigger once.



















Same as before i'm waiting Ficus to grow up all the EpiWeb on side walls.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I like the clean look, some more orchids would look great towards the back growing into the ecoweb.


----------



## buddah (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice work, cant wait to see it grown in.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

The worst on start up came into this growth:


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking good dude. Those walls will be covered in no time.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow! That turned out great! Do you have frogs in there?


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

It looks wonderful!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

what kind of branches are those???


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

frogface said:


> Wow! That turned out great! Do you have frogs in there?


Not yet. Waiting for some occupants from this Hamm. Will revert with pics soon!




goof901 said:


> what kind of branches are those???


I really don'tknow  Collected the wood in the middle of winter. Seems a kind if quince or plum.


----------



## Jasonwade02 (May 3, 2010)

What did you use on the back and sides?


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

That's epiweb. It's made to grown orchids.

Epiweb


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

EpiWeb on side walls. Back wall - coco chips glued to glass with silicon.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Ranitomeya Vanzolinii.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes, A. Galactonotus moved in this tank a long ago.


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Great development!


----------



## isias (May 12, 2015)

Woah looks insane!


----------

